# so what's with all the froth abaout Dawn dish soap?



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I often see Dawn dish soap recommended for various things, like mastitis tests, udder washing, and other things that aren't coming to mind at the moment. Why Dawn dish soap, and not, say, Sunlight, Palmolive, or a store brand? Just curious!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I use Dawn as a part of our udder wash solution (squirt of dawn, 1 cup of vinegar to 3 cups water, and sometimes tea tree oil). I use it because from what I understand, it's very safe and gentle to use on animals.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

its gentler then the others. And dont forget bloat. Works wonders on bloat


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And fleas  as much as I like buying off brand cheap everything I always buy dawn for fleas, bloat and when I'm forced to milk


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

i switched to Dawn when i saw how involved in wildlife rescue the company was
a marketing ploy i'm sure but a better marketing scheme than the others
http://dawn-dish.com/en-us/dawn-saves-wildlife


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not just in the goat-world! If you ever start making DIY home cleaning products or stuff like that - Blue Dawn is like THE ingredient in every.single.recipe. 

My friend and I have decided it is the absolutely intoxicating smell. Honestly. It makes me want to drink it.

But in general I avoid traditional home cleaning products and dish soap and try to reach for less chemically options like Castille soap and white vinegar, etc. Whatever makes blue Dawn smell so darn good probably is a carcinogen of some sort.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think they sprinkle it with pixie dust at the factory. ;-)


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> I think they sprinkle it with pixie dust at the factory. ;-)


:slapfloor::ROFL: Too funny! Must go smell the BLUE Dawn now......


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Please be aware that Dawn dish DETERGENT – it is not soap – was selected for cleaning oiled birds on the basis of rigorous scientific criteria having nothing to do with Proctor and Gamble PR. It has been the approved protocol since the Exxon Valdez spill. Dr. Jan White, Chief Avian Veterinarian at the Exxon Valdez spill and her assistants chose Dawn detergent not only for its superior ability to emulsify the oil on the birds’ feathers, but ALSO for its virtual non-toxicity, and its lack of damage to the uropygial gland, which produces the oil birds deposit onto their feathers while preening. Remember, anything that gets on their feathers results in a frantic attempt to preen the foreign substance off. The goal in cleaning oiled birds is the HEALTH OF THE BIRD, not to give the humans the appearance of being “greener” by adhering to some arbitrary standards of “naturalness”.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

It's good for bloat? 

How does that work? Do you drench it?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

yep. A squirt or two into a 20oz bottle of warm water is all you need.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I also know a guy who puts a tad in the water trough to keep bloat away. He swears by it. Knock on wood I've never had a goat bloat so I personally don't do that so couldn't tell ha if it works that way or not


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, thank you for all your replies. So it is tough on grease while being somewhat milder, is non-damaging to a bird's preening gland, has a ridiculously good scent if blue, and in dilution is good against bloat--which fortunately I haven't had to deal with, yet.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

yep  oh and get the normal dawn for bloat. Stay away from the anti bacterial kind. That will mess with the rumin in their gut.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The original Dawn is what works for all the remedies it is used for. Not sure of the exact chemical that makes the detergent thicken when mixed with the somatic cell, or that kills fleas, but other dish detergents do not work. It's something specific to the original Dawn.

Original Dawn will also lift the color out of a bad dye job. This was told to me by a couple of friends who have been hairdressers for years. It takes the dye out without burning or harming the hair (except taking some of the oil out)


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> The original Dawn is what works for all the remedies it is used for. Not sure of the exact chemical that makes the detergent thicken when mixed with the somatic cell, or that kills fleas, but other dish detergents do not work. It's something specific to the original Dawn.
> 
> Original Dawn will also lift the color out of a bad dye job. This was told to me by a couple of friends who have been hairdressers for years. It takes the dye out without burning or harming the hair (except taking some of the oil out)


It kills fleas too? If only it killed lice and mites......


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It does kill lice... Just not the eggs.


----------

